# Summer 2012 Trip planning Wahay!!!



## barryd

After too many posts about how to fix this or that and a winter of problems Ive decided to plan our summer trip (assuming I actually get the van back working)  

Leaving beginning of June. Rough idea is as follows but might change.

Ferry to Calais or Dunkerque. Down to Champagne and St Dizier area (some lakes round there apparently)

Alsace

Black Forest

Lake Constance

Austria, nutters and natters, Innsbruck, Salzberg and Austrian lakes

Slovenia, Lake Bled and Triglav national park (want to find some Brown Bears if possible as I gather there are loads there) Slovenia is not on my Sat nav however so should be interesting

Italy, Lido de Jesolo, Venice, Tuscany

Then across into Southern France and Provence Alps

Meander round France again for a change

Home in Autumn

The biggest issue is by the time we get to Italy it will be peak season but cant be helped.

We will mainly be seeking out free or cheap Aires, Sostas, Stellplatz and wild spots or ACSI sites but certainly dont want to be paying top prices in peak season.

Any recommendations of places to see and places to stay very much appreciated.

And of course there will be a blog and no doubt many a funny or terrifying story or two to tell!

What do you reckon to that lot?


----------



## bognormike

is that it? 

Don't forget the Cinque Terres on the way from Pisa up towards Genoa.....


----------



## barryd

bognormike said:


> is that it?
> 
> Don't forget the Cinque Terres on the way from Pisa up towards Genoa.....


Yeah well I wanted to go to outer Mongolia this year but they dont have any Aires.

Thanks for the tip. The Cinque Terres looks very interesting but the Sostas are thin on the ground and a bit cramped and costly.

I wonder if there is any wilding to be had inland from the coast as we will have the scooter.

I think the main issue we will have is by the time we head up the Italian coast towards Genoa and then on into France its going to be probably early August. I suspect its going to get busy and we will probably end up legging it back into France ASAP. So the coast might not be a good idea.


----------



## meavy

*Italian Riviiera on way home*

We're planning a similar route to you, and wherever we end up for August, we'll be heading home past Genoa, along the Italian Riviera and on to Toulouse from there.

We had a lovely time at a rose nursery Sosta in Diano Castello a couple of years ago. It was away from the touristy area and a pleasant walk along the coast to Cervo. It had just been set up with mod cons, and the welcome was warm.

www.alroseto.it


----------



## barryd

Thanks I'll put that one on the list as it looks great.

I like a good mixture of tourist stuff and off the beaten track.

It's fun to see all the well known and famous sites but I equally like to get away from it all so recomendations of both are appreciated


----------



## mrbricolage

If you want some ideas from someone who has already been down that way. This is a great video blog of a guy I know in the Veedub scene. I especially like the stuff round Pag island. Worth a watch.

http://campervanculture.com/2011/10/traveling-around-europe-in-a-campervan-part-1/

There are 6 parts in total.


----------



## tonyt

If you're into caves, there are impressive ones at Postojna. Haven't been there for a while myself but have memories of huge caverns.

If you have some spare time in Slovenia, and interested in Roman history, there an amazing amphitheatre in Pula (Croatia), not far from the border.


----------



## aldra

Enjoy your trip barryd

we will be back at the end of June, think we will leave Italy until Sept as weve done some detours to visit people

weather at last sunny after three weeks of mainly rain

Aldra


----------



## barryd

Thanks for the replies. I will look at the links later as im out and about working (for a change).

So Aldra. Your back as when we leave. Does that mean I can annoy you all summer again posting from various sun drenched parts of Europe?


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Barry

When you are near Postojna the Plitvice Lakes National Park is definitely not to be missed.

I'll let Mr. Google tell you about them. Absolutely fantastic - and you may well meet your bears there! Set aside at least two days though. It's far more than a couple of muddy ponds! :wink:

>> Plitvice Lakes <<

Dave


----------



## adonisito

Hmmm, not sure about the ferry to Calais bit Barry.


----------



## barryd

Thanks again. I hadn't intended doing Croatia as well this time but who knows (plitvice lakes?)

If we do find some bears what do we do with them and can they run faster than our scooter?


----------



## Phil42

Another vote for the Cinque Terre Barry. It would be a great shame to be so close - a unique area.

Phil


----------



## stephenpug

barryd said:


> After too many posts about how to fix this or that and a winter of problems Ive decided to plan our summer trip (assuming I actually get the van back working)
> 
> Leaving beginning of June. Rough idea is as follows but might change.
> 
> Ferry to Calais or Dunkerque. Down to Champagne and St Dizier area (some lakes round there apparently)
> 
> Alsace
> 
> Black Forest
> 
> Lake Constance
> 
> Austria, nutters and natters, Innsbruck, Salzberg and Austrian lakes
> 
> Slovenia, Lake Bled and Triglav national park (want to find some Brown Bears if possible as I gather there are loads there) Slovenia is not on my Sat nav however so should be interesting
> 
> Italy, Lido de Jesolo, Venice, Tuscany
> 
> Then across into Southern France and Provence Alps
> 
> Meander round France again for a change
> 
> Home in Autumn
> 
> The biggest issue is by the time we get to Italy it will be peak season but cant be helped.
> 
> We will mainly be seeking out free or cheap Aires, Sostas, Stellplatz and wild spots or ACSI sites but certainly dont want to be paying top prices in peak season.
> 
> Any recommendations of places to see and places to stay very much appreciated.
> 
> And of course there will be a blog and no doubt many a funny or terrifying story or two to tell!
> 
> What do you reckon to that lot?


will you please stop writing about your plans only you are getting debbie VERY jealous and as a result she is trying to get me to retire at 52 so in her words we can have a life lol but i am looking forward to reading your adventure p.s we are off to France for 3 weeks 20th July cant wait


----------



## barryd

Phil42 said:


> Another vote for the Cinque Terre Barry. It would be a great shame to be so close - a unique area.
> 
> Phil


The only issue is is where to be when its peak season. We have decided tonight to just set off on the planned(ish) route and when we have finished with Austria without rushing ahead all the time to just see where we are and when we are (if that makes sense) and take it from there. I don't want to be in a country like Croatia where wilding is not good and Aires are not available in peak season and everywhere is packed and ending up on a cramped campsite so will just see what happens. IF we end up staying on in Austria I might well go back to France through Bavaria using Stellplatz and then head down to Provence.

Who knows!



stephenpug said:


> will you please stop writing about your plans only you are getting debbie VERY jealous and as a result she is trying to get me to retire at 52 so in her words we can have a life lol but i am looking forward to reading your adventure p.s we are off to France for 3 weeks 20th July cant wait


 :lol: :lol: Its a case of be careful what you wish for. I used to be a successful business man until we bought our van in 2008. Now work just gets in the way of travelling! 

Great way of life but its a trade off between making money or living your life the way you want to. You cant take it with you! perhaps Debbie is right! 

If anyone has any requests for this years blog I.e go and jump off the Pont D'arc or absailing of the eifel tower then please feel free to post them.


----------



## bognormike

adonisito said:


> Hmmm, not sure about the ferry to Calais bit Barry.


me too, I'd do the tunnel 8)


----------



## barryd

bognormike said:


> adonisito said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, not sure about the ferry to Calais bit Barry.
> 
> 
> 
> me too, I'd do the tunnel 8)
Click to expand...

Cant

All our blogs start with a photo of the white cliffs. Its not going to look good with a photo of the back of a carriage. Anyway tunnel is much more expensive. I like the ferry being a sailor sort of chap. Im not sure I would feel like I have crossed the sea if i was sped underground on a train.


----------



## motormouth

But Barry, what about the Jubilee??? What about the Olympics???

How could you turn your back on these monumental events, how could you  

Tell you what, I will keep you up to date on who won the womens shot putt, or the mens rapid fire 25m pistol shooting, or perhaps you will want to know who won the womens football match between Yemen and the Solomon Islands. :wink:


----------



## barryd

motormouth said:


> But Barry, what about the Jubilee??? What about the Olympics???
> 
> How could you turn your back on these monumental events, how could you
> 
> Tell you what, I will keep you up to date on who won the womens shot putt, or the mens rapid fire 25m pistol shooting, or perhaps you will want to know who won the womens football match between Yemen and the Solomon Islands. :wink:


Bugger! I was once third reserve for the Solomon islands womens underwater polo team an all!!

I think Mrs D may still be an honorary Queen there.

Not sure its an issue anyway as our van bristles with technoloy and tv and internet and sadly for you lot a post or few each day on MHF is pretty much guaranteed especially when it can be sent from the middle of some lake or the top or some mountain!

I can just smell the resentment!!!! Dent worry it will be fraught with stuff breaking down and near death experiences just like last year.

I cant wait!


----------



## harveystc

*CONTINENTAL TOURING INFO*

Hi,Will be very interested in your trip, like you i like to just go, you find all the intresting places that no one knows about,if you go into France in the champagne area, there is a big lake with boating swimming,fishing,quiet place with hardstanding by the lake,electric,water andall the other things we need,across from a campsite with showers etc,campsite is not very big,a road goes all round this lake,it is at st mathiew near Chalus,off the N21 cheap camping,regards harvey,


----------



## eddied

Don't worry about being in Italy in August barry, except perhaps Jesolo area. All the Italian motorhome fora members are going to Croatia or Scotland, Ireland, and Cornwall in August.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## mrbricolage

barryd said:


> :lol: :lol: Its a case of be careful what you wish for. I used to be a successful business man until we bought our van in 2008. Now work just gets in the way of travelling!
> 
> Great way of life but its a trade off between making money or living your life the way you want to. You cant take it with you! perhaps Debbie is right!
> 
> If anyone has any requests for this years blog I.e go and jump off the Pont D'arc or absailing of the eifel tower then please feel free to post them.


I would so love to be in your position but I did some of the stuff you have done before the little person in our life arrived.

Having said that we are working towards building an IT consultancy which should allow us to embark once more on our travels.

Cant wait to read more of your travels.


----------



## robelee

We went to Lido De Jesolo last year and stayed at Jesolo International - as close as you can get to Jesolo itself. It's walkable into Jesolo but better by bike! Walking would take you 5mins but Jesolo strip is about 4miles long so well suited to explore by bike.

Bus stops almost outside to take you to Punta Sabioni where the ferries leave for Venice. 

Rob


----------



## barryd

mrbricolage said:


> Having said that we are working towards building an IT consultancy which should allow us to embark once more on our travels.
> 
> Cant wait to read more of your travels.


 8O 8O 8O

Snap. This is what I am officially. An IT Consultant. I have tried to juggle the two and when we first got the van I managed to handle a few projects on the move. Its easy when its just stuff you can do on a laptop and then email off at the end of the week but it gets more difficult if it requires colaborations or any element of support and eventually there is a need to "be there".

I still do hands on stuff as well as project work so it can get messy and to be honest I started to resent work interfearing with my travelling but the gradual decline in business due part to recession and part to me travelling way to much has meant I do less work and more fun stuff (but earn less money  )

My favourite job was fixing a system in the UK remotely using wifi and a laptop with my feet in Lake Maggiore. It was quite a nice feeling and they had no idea where I was. I just emailed them a big fat invoice at the end.


----------



## barryd

robelee said:


> We went to Lido De Jesolo last year and stayed at Jesolo International - as close as you can get to Jesolo itself. It's walkable into Jesolo but better by bike! Walking would take you 5mins but Jesolo strip is about 4miles long so well suited to explore by bike.
> 
> Bus stops almost outside to take you to Punta Sabioni where the ferries leave for Venice.
> 
> Rob


Thanks for this. I just cant make up my mind if Jesolo, Venice and Tuscany in late July / August is going to be a mad idea. Mrs D is already talking about putting our departure back a week!


----------



## robelee

*It's You*

Hello Barry!

I didn't realise it was you I was responding to. I've been reading your blog and I praised you up on your entertaining musings - if you remember?

I've recommended your 'blog' to my son who has just borrowed our Motorhome and is currently near the Ardeche and about to try his hand at kayaking.

Jesolo in August bloody hot as you probably know but lovely beaches and great food to be had.

It will be fun catching up with your next trip - hope all goes well 

All the best

Rob


----------



## barryd

*Re: It's You*



robelee said:


> Hello Barry!
> 
> I didn't realise it was you I was responding to. I've been reading your blog and I praised you up on your entertaining musings - if you remember?
> 
> I've recommended your 'blog' to my son who has just borrowed our Motorhome and is currently near the Ardeche and about to try his hand at kayaking.
> 
> Jesolo in August bloody hot as you probably know but lovely beaches and great food to be had.
> 
> It will be fun catching up with your next trip - hope all goes well
> 
> All the best
> 
> Rob


 :lol: :lol:

Cheers Rob

I often dont have a clue who Im talking to!

I bet he loves the Kayaking. Actually if anyone knows of any other places to do Kayaking in the countries mentioned I would be interested but not in slow moving water. Want some rapids!!

Im a bit of an adrenaline junky so any other ideas welcome. Ive been thinking about having a go on one of these Alpine Coasters. 



 any good?

This one looks better.


----------



## simandme

*Re: It's You*



barryd said:


> Im a bit of an adrenaline junky so any other ideas welcome. Ive been thinking about having a go on one of these Alpine Coasters.
> 
> 
> 
> any good?
> 
> This one looks better.


Hi
Was thinking of starting up a new thread...I'm more of a minor-adrenaline junkie...but maybe you might like these:

- summer bobsleigh at Igls (Innsbruck), Austria.

- combo of up the mountain on the cable car; zip around the go-ape and then back down on a sled at Lienz, Austria (sled identical to the one you linked) - all different businesses, but had a brilliant day.

- Segway - lots of places, but we had great fun in Munich (up the adrenaline, by choosing a more frantic city).

- Bicycle tour through Paris - (again not much adrenaline, but change it to London for a buzz!)

- Hydrospeed on the Aude River, near Axat, France (went years ago)

- Marriage and motorbiking in London (the better half's contribution)

Would love to hear other people's suggestions


----------



## barryd

*Re: It's You*



simandme said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im a bit of an adrenaline junky so any other ideas welcome. Ive been thinking about having a go on one of these Alpine Coasters.
> 
> 
> 
> any good?
> 
> This one looks better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Was thinking of starting up a new thread...I'm more of a minor-adrenaline junkie...but maybe you might like these:
> 
> - summer bobsleigh at Igls (Innsbruck), Austria.
> 
> - combo of up the mountain on the cable car; zip around the go-ape and then back down on a sled at Lienz, Austria (sled identical to the one you linked) - all different businesses, but had a brilliant day.
> 
> - Segway - lots of places, but we had great fun in Munich (up the adrenaline, by choosing a more frantic city).
> 
> - Bicycle tour through Paris - (again not much adrenaline, but change it to London for a buzz!)
> 
> - Hydrospeed on the Aude River, near Axat, France (went years ago)
> 
> - Marriage and motorbiking in London (the better half's contribution)
> 
> Would love to hear other people's suggestions
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Hydrospeed sounds good. 




Ill best check I got my EHIC card up to date though.


----------



## mrbricolage

barryd said:


> mrbricolage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having said that we are working towards building an IT consultancy which should allow us to embark once more on our travels.
> 
> Cant wait to read more of your travels.
> 
> 
> 
> 8O 8O 8O
> 
> Snap. This is what I am officially. An IT Consultant. I have tried to juggle the two and when we first got the van I managed to handle a few projects on the move. Its easy when its just stuff you can do on a laptop and then email off at the end of the week but it gets more difficult if it requires colaborations or any element of support and eventually there is a need to "be there".
> 
> I still do hands on stuff as well as project work so it can get messy and to be honest I started to resent work interfearing with my travelling but the gradual decline in business due part to recession and part to me travelling way to much has meant I do less work and more fun stuff (but earn less money  )
> 
> My favourite job was fixing a system in the UK remotely using wifi and a laptop with my feet in Lake Maggiore. It was quite a nice feeling and they had no idea where I was. I just emailed them a big fat invoice at the end.
Click to expand...

Ah remote access. The magic tool of an IT person or when it goes wrong; the reason for much cursing and having to get in the car and go an fix it anyway :lol:. My best was fixing a server on my smart phone 8)


----------



## veevee

> The only issue is is where to be when its peak season.


We found the Alps during high summer one of the perfect areas to be.

From the Swiss border south, meandering back and foreward across the French Italien border heading south. No further west than Grenoble , or east than Torino.

There are a couple of decent rivers there too, but the wrong time of year perhaps?

If you get the timing right you hit the coast around the 3 September with the option to journey to Genoa and then back to cote d'azur and beyond.

If you want an overnight stop over on your journey north, we are just west of 03000 Moulins with enough parking. But check us out a couple of weeks before as we live both in France and the UK and travel between the 2 frequently.

Enjoy yourselves


----------



## simandme

Hydrospeeding:
The Aude River wasn't as rough as the one shown - so a good beginner's route. We did go through white water and our guide was very helpful (1 guide for 2 people) and it is exhilerating as you get tumbled a bit. You need to be confident in the water. I got lots of bruises - mainly coz I was a wuss and instead of just going for it, over the main part of a drop, I'd balance on rocks and ease myself over :roll:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Whats all this planning lark all about.

I book dogs in kennels.
Book tunnel crossing.

Both today with a bit of luck, I do have herselfs permission

Then mid July we will cross under the water to whatever weather there is.

We will head for Switzerland but if weather forcast is poor go somewhwere else.

Dave p


----------



## barryd

veevee said:


> The only issue is is where to be when its peak season.
> 
> 
> 
> We found the Alps during high summer one of the perfect areas to be.
> 
> From the Swiss border south, meandering back and foreward across the French Italien border heading south. No further west than Grenoble , or east than Torino.
> 
> There are a couple of decent rivers there too, but the wrong time of year perhaps?
> 
> If you get the timing right you hit the coast around the 3 September with the option to journey to Genoa and then back to cote d'azur and beyond.
> 
> If you want an overnight stop over on your journey north, we are just west of 03000 Moulins with enough parking. But check us out a couple of weeks before as we live both in France and the UK and travel between the 2 frequently.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves
Click to expand...

Thanks. We love the Alps and have done some of this area before but I did wonder what the area east of Grenoble was like. We have passed this way down from Annecy to Provence.

Have you been to Lac de Serre Poncon? South east of Grenoble? Wondered what it was like around there.

Thanks for the offer of an overnight, very kind.

BD


----------



## barryd

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Whats all this planning lark all about.
> 
> I book dogs in kennels.
> Book tunnel crossing.
> 
> Both today with a bit of luck, I do have herselfs permission
> 
> Then mid July we will cross under the water to whatever weather there is.
> 
> We will head for Switzerland but if weather forcast is poor go somewhwere else.
> 
> Dave p


Ah but. The first year we ping pong balled around Europe we didn't do hardly any Planning, didn't have the internet and found on our return we were often a stones throw away from all sorts of wonderful places but missed them.

Now I like to make sure that I have explored everywhere we might go beforehand so I don't miss anything.

Nothing is stuck to religiously and you can pretty much guarantee that the agenda and where we actually end up will change several times but I like to at least have half a dozen must see places on the list and its easier to do it now that trying to research it over there even though we have the internet abroad. It just takes so much time. I have even logged all the GPS locations for the Sound of Music locations in Austria that Mrs D wants to see. I have this image of her running across the very hilltop in the opening scenes singing "The hills are alive!!". 8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Done my planning Barry,
Dogs are booked into kennels 10 to 24 july 
Now the tunnel with TESCO.

Swiss francs in wallet that were never used last year

Dave p


----------



## tonyt

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Swiss francs in wallet that were never used last year
> 
> Dave p


Have you checked their "use by" date? (Bottom left hand corner of reverse side.)

The Swiss aren't wealthy by luck


----------



## barryd

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Done my planning Barry,
> Dogs are booked into kennels 10 to 24 july
> Now the tunnel with TESCO.
> 
> Swiss francs in wallet that were never used last year
> 
> Dave p


So your off to Switzterland just outside the ACSI season! Oooff! Good job your loaded Dave! 

Have a look at last summers blog at www.hankthetank.co.uk for some ideas where to go. The little site at Weggis was brilliant, like a big CL and the Jungfrau Valley is out of this world and the sites up there are cheaper than down in Interlaken. In fact Switzerland scenery wise is just amazing. I hope the sun shines for you this year like it did for us. Watch out for Arnie the campsite warden at Jungfau if you go up there.

Maybe we will not bother with Slovenia and Italy and come back and find you in Switzerland!!!! 8O 8O Hope you have plenty of beer in the fridge!


----------



## Rosbotham

Ooer can Switzerland cope with Dave P and Barry D at the same time....
8O


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Barry someone has nicked your website.

Dave p


----------



## barryd

Rosbotham said:


> Ooer can Switzerland cope with Dave P and Barry D at the same time....
> 8O


No your probably right! Its bound to end in tears or an avalanche!



DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Barry someone has nicked your website.
> 
> Dave p


Bugger. I knew this was coming. Microsoft pulled the plug on their free website hosting package a while ago and I have been trying in my spare time to transfer it to Google sites but I had not appreciated just how much I ramble on and my site is flipping massive.

I have just in the last five minutes redirected Hanks domain to the new site (so stuff you Microsoft) but its not perfect and whilst all the text is there some of the photos on the blogs are missing.

Can a couple of you try it please at www.hankthetank.co.uk and just let me know if the home page looks ok. Thanks

Guess what Im doing tomorrow then!


----------



## Rosbotham

Yeah, seems to be ok Barry. Welcome to the wonderful world of sites.google.com!


----------



## barryd

Rosbotham said:


> Yeah, seems to be ok Barry. Welcome to the wonderful world of sites.google.com!


Thanks for that.

I actually prefer google sites from the microsoft offering now. found it difficult at first but its ok. Few bugs but it works and hopefully will be around for a while!


----------



## cilkad

If you do come to Slovenia, the Soca is one of the most beautiful rivers for rafting, kayaking ...
Have a look here:
http://www.slovenia.info/en/Rafting...gclid=CJjYstmZg7ACFUVc3wod5TFKmQ&redirected=1
There are plenty of nice campsites by the river and there is even an aire in Bovec:
http://www.avtocampi.slo-link.si/pocivaliscaavtodomi.html

This site is in Slovene but I hope you will understand it - a list of aires in Slovenia with coordinates.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## barryd

cilkad said:


> If you do come to Slovenia, the Soca is one of the most beautiful rivers for rafting, kayaking ...
> Have a look here:
> http://www.slovenia.info/en/Rafting...gclid=CJjYstmZg7ACFUVc3wod5TFKmQ&redirected=1
> There are plenty of nice campsites by the river and there is even an aire in Bovec:
> http://www.avtocampi.slo-link.si/pocivaliscaavtodomi.html
> 
> This site is in Slovene but I hope you will understand it - a list of aires in Slovenia with coordinates.
> Regards,
> Cilka


Great links thanks. Google translated it for me (kind of).


----------



## kinhelfa

*Re: It's You*



barryd said:


> Im a bit of an adrenaline junky so any other ideas welcome. Ive been thinking about having a go on one of these Alpine Coasters.
> 
> 
> 
> any good?
> 
> This one looks better.


Barry,
It appears that you visit some interesting and scenic locations. 
I know that it is not exactly adrenaline-junkie material, but you must give paragliding a try....if only for the breathtaking views. If you enjoy the tandem flight experience you do not have to limit yourself to training in the UK; most European countries offer pilot training courses at favorable prices and English-speaking instructors.
Enjoy the trip, you are envied.

nige


----------



## barryd

Sounds good nigel but despite my impression of bravado and how I like to have a go at anything both my knees are knackered and I cannot run at all so I have had to stop bull fighting and lion bating now!

I would love to have a go at paragliding but I imagine you need to be able to leg it a bit and the beginning before chucking yourself of the mountain. Correct me if I'm wrong and I'll put it on the list. Mind you if this weather doesn't improve you would just be getting very wet and gliding through clouds!


----------



## aldra

Wow Barry

So you can't run

so even I could catch you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

come on I'm waiting for adventure

battling the Rapids

cooking Barracudas wrestled from the water

OK I'm getting carried away

   

Aldra :lol: :lol:


----------



## kinhelfa

Best not put it on the list Baz, you will use your knees a lot on the training hills lugging your kit back up to the launch area  and you will probably land heavily 8O .....even the best of us have the occasional 'less than perfect' landing. As for falling out of the sky just after launching, don't go there  

I will follow your trip posts with interest.


----------



## barryd

Ah well never mind. Maybe I'll send mrs d up!

Aldra I've always been easy to catch even when I could run!


----------

